# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu Mobile OS for Samsung Galaxy S4 available?

## jonathanp63

I saw from Ubuntu's website that the mobile OS is capable of being installed onto Android smartphones.  I have seen a few videos of people running the OS when it was in early beta stages, but nothing too recent.

I was just hoping/wondering if anyone had a link/guide on how I could/if I could install Ubuntu Mobile OS onto a Samsung Galaxy S4 (T-Mobile carrier).

Personally think this is an awesome concept and would take advantage of it in a heartbeat if I could do it without bricking my phone.

Many thanks!

----------


## Cheesemill

The S4 isn't supported at the moment.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices

----------


## kylereynaert

> I saw from Ubuntu's website that the mobile OS is capable of being installed onto Android smartphones. I have seen a few videos of people running the OS when it was in early beta stages, but nothing too recent.
> I was just hoping/wondering if anyone had a link/guide on how I could/if I could install Ubuntu Mobile OS onto a Samsung Galaxy S4 (T-Mobile carrier).
> Personally think this is an awesome concept and would take advantage of it in a heartbeat if I could do it without bricking my phone.
> Many thanks!





> The S4 isn't supported at the moment.
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices


Checked out your link and part way down it shows Galaxy S4 I9505 edition which is the same as as any north american galaxy S4 so for T-Mobile is should work
That being said some carriers have slight kernel issues on boot if their bootloaders are locked but it may work, would have to be something you tried yourself.
Anyways check out this link for issues with the ROM : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9505 which ultimately links to http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2564187
For any specific steps regarding flashing I9505 to your carrier check out http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2295557

----------


## MazterJay

Sorry to tell you guys, but it actually is.
Not official, not working, WIP (Work-In-Progress), but still, there is..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2564187

----------

